

Google shows developers how to hack Glass and run Ubuntu  - nikelson
http://tech2.in.com/news/linux/google-shows-developers-how-to-hack-glass-and-run-ubuntu/873620

======
k-mcgrady
I've never been one to complain about Apple locking users into iOS and closed
systems but the fact the author considers this 'open hardware' and news worthy
worries me. Installing an alternative OS on any hardware shouldn't be a big
deal, and it also shouldn't make it 'open'. Open means a lot more than having
the ability to install the OS of your choosing.

~~~
corresation
_the fact the author considers this 'open hardware' and news worthy worries
me_

I would say that it is news, and that it does deserve accolades. Very few
consumer electronic devices allow the user to modify the software in any way
outside of hacks that are actively prevented.

~~~
obviouslygreen
If not accolades, certainly encouragement: A big public "thank you," even if
it might not immediately convince all companies everywhere to release API's
and stop locking things down, might at least show that this is one good way to
make at least some potential customers very happy.

Not a massive, business-changing boon, but perhaps worth it for tech (and
other) companies that are or want to be close to their communities.

------
Udo
This is very encouraging. The fact that not only this is possible quite
effortlessly, but that they actually encourage this kind of customization
drastically increases the likelihood of me buying this thing.

------
nnnnni
I honestly just want the addon that will give everything Eight O'Clock in the
Morning/They Live ad-replacements.

On a more serious note, I'm happy to hear that it's not Ubuntu-only. I removed
my Linux training wheels a decade ago, so I'd hate to be restricted to a
single distribution.

~~~
ramayac
Love this quote: "I removed my Linux training wheels a decade ago, so I'd hate
to be restricted to a single distribution." , I'm stealing it from you :)

~~~
nnnnni
I hear-by release that quote to the public domain with no attribution
required.

~~~
ramayac
Thank you, you are too kind good sir!

------
verroq
Is this not old news? Flashing the bootloader with adb was always doable.
Gaining root in the current OS still requires an exploit.

~~~
drivingmenuts
Well, there's hacking and then there's corporate-approved, "safe" hacking that
doesn't ruin product integrity or violate marketing agreements, codicils,
riders, add-ons, EULAs and respects the bottom line.

------
gailees
Google really knows how to please its developers. Twitter, Facebook, etc. need
to take notes.

------
ErikAugust
This was a cool I/O session. One obvious use case they showed was to port
Android apps to Glass.

